# What would be a good asking price??



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey guys, I posted this up at ar15.com too, but didn't get a response. I was hoping someone here could help me out. I'm thinking about trading or selling my AR15, but wanted to see what a good asking price would be so I know what I should trade/sell it for.

Specs:
Armalite 16" M15A4C (Purchased April 2007 - 1000-1500 rounds fired)
Carrying Case
Adjustable Butt Stock
Two Stage Trigger
Armalite 30mm Scope Mount
Bushnell Trophy Red Dot Sight
Two Piece Trophy Scope Mount
Midwest Industries Two Piece Handguard
Original Handguard
2 x Magazines
1000rnds ammo

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Whatever it's worth now will double once Hillary gets elected. ;-)


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

LOL! I was thinking about that last night after reading another thread on here. I might hold on to it just in case!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Whatever it's worth now will double once Hillary gets elected. ;-)


Funny. My wife mentioned in passing last week that if I died she'd sell the guns. I told her to make sure she got more than what I paid for my AR if there was a Dem in the Oval Office.


----------

